# Embryo transfer- did you drive yourself?



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Hello!  Just wondering how many people drive themselves to their ET?  We live an hour away from the clinic and DH doesn't drive, and our families live between 2 and 4 hours' drive away so it seems crazy to ask them to come just for a two-hour round trip.  The clinic says it will be fine for me to drive but that I have to go home and rest afterwards...  What is everyone else's experience of this?

Thanks!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

My DH has been with me to my ET's and has always driven home but honestly, I would have no problem doing it myself if he couldn't make it for whatever reason!  I also live an hour from my clinic!

So yeah, I would say you are fine, you are only sitting really and then you can rest up once you get home!  Some people go to ET on public transport and are hopping on and off buses, trains and the tube so I'd say driving is a lot easier than this! 

Good Luck


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi hun
I had to do my third transfer on my own as bloke was in hospital with a cornea graft operation at the other end of the country - long story... 
My journey is about 45 mins and it was grand.  There are mixed views anyway about whether to sit and relax or start being active but i relaxed for about 15 mins and then took it easy on way home.  It didn't work but i certainly don't blame the fact that i drove.  My inlaws are about the same as you in terms of journey time but they had to bring bloke home from op!  yes it was a bit interesting.
good luck x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Definitely not a problem - in all honesty I can't remember if I drove or hubby did!  Didn't really think about it    xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I think you'd be fine to drive to and from transfer providing the traffic and weather conditions were good. Best to rest for a little while before setting off home though. and pick some great music to listen to!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually think it could be better to be driving than be driven since when dh drove me back from the last one I squealed at every pothole! at least if I had been driving, it would have been my fault when we hit a bump!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I drove there and back on my own to this ET, as Hubby had our son and I got a BFP.

There is no reason to say that driving would change anything.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i've remembered why i didn't drive though - the progesterone made me a bit drowsy. don't drive if similarly affected.


----------



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Thanks very much everyone- no drowsiness with the progesterone for me so I feel confident to drive myself with all that reassurance!  It's on Sunday anyway so there shouldn't be too mcuh traffic and it's a nice enough drive.  Fingers crossed!!!


----------

